# Trouble with gotomypc



## frankie3788 (Feb 4, 2009)

When using gotomypc, I can connect to my remote desktop of my XP from my macbook (intel based, OSX 10.5). I can click on the desktop icons but once I do I can't click anything inside the application windows. For example, I can open up internet explorer, but can't click anything on the homepage. I also cant click "start" and ctr+alt+del sends the task manager, but I can't click inside of that either. Right now there are a bunch of unusable windows on my home pc opened up. Can someone tell me why this is happening?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you contacted Citrix and asked them yet? It sounds like the software isn't sending the click command to your desktop.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've removed all your duplicate posts, please post ONE thread for a single issue.


----------



## frankie3788 (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah i contacted them and they told me to uninstall then re-install..no luck


----------

